# Zilla snubber diode and PC connection



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

In the Zilla manual they mention a snubber diode that has to be connected to the contactor coils to absorb the inductive kick when the contactor turns off.

I have no idea what kind of diode I have to use, it's not mentioned in the manual.


And how do you guys connect your Zilla to a PC without a serial port? Do I have to make a RJ-11 cable with a RJ-11 to DB9 serial port adapter and connect to the DB9 adapter to a USB adapter?! Can they be random adaptors or special ones? 

6-pin RJ-11 










Random RJ-11 to DB9 serial port adapter










Random DB9 to USB adapter 










Thanks


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Don't know nuthin about Zilla stuff but you might be able to search on some of your questions here:

http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?s=diode

And look at stuff here:

http://cafeelectric.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23

http://cafeelectric.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=36

And if all else fails, the EVComponents guy here sells the stuff.


----------

